# Varifing Property Ownership



## joetheinspector (Aug 9, 2012)

As a municipal Building Department other than an owners affidavit do we have a responsibility to confirm property ownership (make sure the property owner is ok with issuing the permit to the contractor)?

If we issue a permit that includes an owners affidavit and it is later determined that the affidavit is not from the property owner do we have any liability?


----------



## steveray (Aug 9, 2012)

I doubt it....sounds like perjury or forgery to me...


----------



## Coug Dad (Aug 9, 2012)

Probably a good question for your City Attorney.  I would hate to defend a permitted demolished home based upon a forged owners cert.


----------



## khsmith55 (Aug 9, 2012)

The best system I have seen for this problem is to provide a line on the building permit application for the Tax parcel number of the property. At the time of permit the administrative staff would pull up the Assessors record which identified the Owner, they also required a signed form from the Owner identifying who was authorized to submit for a permit on their behalf.


----------



## BSS (Aug 9, 2012)

Greetings,

We have an affidavit here we use that was prepared by the city atty. It's only used when we can't verify through Taxnet or the appraisers office.

BSS aka BSSTG


----------



## TheCommish (Aug 9, 2012)

permits are signerd under the pains of purgery that all statments and information  is true


----------



## brudgers (Aug 10, 2012)

I am not an attorney.

  But the key is having a procedure which is always followed.

  Even if it's wrong.


----------

